# Tetra Vs Seachem



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

for what, exactly?


----------



## bgoodwins (May 3, 2007)

I vote seachem. For whatever. ahhaha.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Both are companies that manufacture a wide variety of aquarium related products. So yes, your question can not be answered, unless you specify what you are looking at. Annual sales? Profit margins?


----------



## pecelfavoritku (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm looking for fast growth of the root and lush green leaves. I've heard some said tetra were good but others disagreed and choose seachem instead. So which one is the best for my 7 gallons tank ? Thank's before.


----------



## reizao (Jul 9, 2007)

For me Seachem!!!


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm giving 2:1 odds on Seachem for their
superior planted tank related products.
I'm giving 5:1 odds on Tetra for their
superior fish health related products.


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

Again, I'm not really sure what you're asking. Please be specific on what product made by these companies you are talking about.


----------



## pecelfavoritku (Oct 6, 2007)

Especially for plants growth.


----------



## medicineman (Sep 28, 2005)

In terms of availabilty, tetra is easier to obtain at Jakarta as you can see them for quite some time at ACE or at Makaliwe LFSs.
While seachem has one new distributor and currently expanding the merchandise at slow rate.

I bet you are talking about Tetra florepride and seachem flourish. The two has different content whatsoever. You still need to add more stuff containing macro elements for an average CO2 injected planted tank.
While seachem excel is totally different, an organic carbon source/algaecide marvel.

Since the thread is in "substrate" department, I'd say you may also be reffering to substrate additives Tetra initial sticks vs Seachem root tabs.

You should reach me and try out my product since you are in Indonesia as well. Ever heard of "Wonder-Gro" aquascaping fertilizer?

A link from neighbour's forum:
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum/showthread.php?p=281747#post281747

Check my tanks and ask around if you have not done so.

Sorry for barging in with different product :icon_redf


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

pecelfavoritku said:


> I'm looking for fast growth of the root and lush green leaves. I've heard some said tetra were good but others disagreed and choose seachem instead. So which one is the best for my 7 gallons tank ? Thank's before.


Good grief man....substrate?? dechlorinator?? 
There's still no clarification.


----------



## pecelfavoritku (Oct 6, 2007)

I've seen you often at O-Fish forum medicineman and heard wonder-gro quite a little..I wanna know more about wonder-gro ? Could you give me the advantages and the price ? My i have your email or phone no. if i wishto buy your product ? Thank's medicineman.


----------



## pecelfavoritku (Oct 6, 2007)

For ringram : i tought we're already at substrate room. Think my question same as the topic room.


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

ok, seachem still makes several types of substrate. Please clarify.


----------



## psybock (Jan 12, 2007)

*Seachem...nuff said...*

Ok, I'll add my 2 cents here, I have used numerous products from both Companies as well as API and a few others. Overall, Seachem products have stood out to me, especially in the realm of plant substrates, I personally have onyx sand in my main aquarium (waiting for flourite black to be available where I am) and use Seachem ferts and filter media. I am actually converting to their betta food as well b/c of all the foods I've looked at they are the only one that has the most "meaty" foods as primary additives. Anyway back to ferts and substrates. Seachem all the way, I haven't been disapointed yet, and neither have been my plants...

Kevin


----------

